# Palm Zire 72 (SOLVED)

## Slack006

Hey folks... So I just got the Palm Zire 72... Can't get it to sync because it is not recognized by an active driver... 

Dmesg out:

```
hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.0-2, assigned address 10

usb.c: USB device 10 (vend/prod 0x830/0x61) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:1d.0-2 address 10

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.0-2, assigned address 11

usb.c: USB device 11 (vend/prod 0x830/0x61) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:1d.0-2 address 11
```

I'm pretty sure this has to do with something in the usb.usermap, or usb.handmap... These are the files in the /etc/hotplug that recognize hardware and load the drivers, no? Anyway, anyone out there willing to help me troubleshoot this one? 

I had a Palm Zire 71 before this one and it worked fine, so I'm familiar with the general method of syncing on Linux... This is just such a new device that I fear it is not recognized....

----------

## nealbirch

 *Slack006 wrote:*   

> Hey folks... So I just got the Palm Zire 72... Can't get it to sync because it is not recognized by an active driver... 
> 
> 

 

I just got one too. I wasn't able to get the visor module to recognize the zire72, so I tried:

# modprobe visor options vendor=0x830 product=0x61

FATAL: Error inserting visor (/lib/modules/2.6.6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/visor.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

and dmesg said:

# visor: Unknown parameter `options'

then I tried:

# modprobe visor vendor=0x830 product=0x61

and it loaded visor, with the /dev/usb/tts/0 and /dev/usb/tts/1 created, but jpilot wasn't able to sync using /dev/usb/tts/1. I am going to reread the docs and see what I am missing. 

There are many sources of info on the visor driver, but with the 2.6 kernel, there seems to be a change in the visor.h file, I don't understand how to add a new device to the module, other than on the command line.

I guess the thing to do is load the visor module at boot, with the appropriate options. Let me know how you do!

Allan

----------

## Slack006

 *nealbirch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I just got one too. I wasn't able to get the visor module to recognize the zire72, so I tried:
> 
> # modprobe visor options vendor=0x830 product=0x61
> ...

 

I think you hit it on the head with your modified Visor line.  :Smile:  That did it for me. To get it to autoload just add the parameters to your visor load line in your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 file.

After a reboot I am able to sync within KDE, and in jPilot.  :Smile:  Thanks man!

----------

## nealbirch

yay!

What do you have in the jpilot preferences for serial port? 

I can sync as root but not as a user. How do I correct that?

----------

## Slack006

 *nealbirch wrote:*   

> yay!
> 
> What do you have in the jpilot preferences for serial port? 
> 
> I can sync as root but not as a user. How do I correct that?

 

Hey there. Easy as pie. Basically, what needs to happen is you need to change the permissions on the /dev/usb/tts/0 and /dev/usb/tts/1 nodes. Following normal Unix file permission rules, just set it so you can access those nodes based on the group memberships you have. Trick is you have to start your palm syncing to create the nodes. So, push the sync button, and while it's TRYing to get a connection use chown and chmod commands to properly set the permissions to something that allows your user account access.  :Smile: 

----------

## nealbirch

 *Slack006 wrote:*   

>  *nealbirch wrote:*   yay!
> 
> I can sync as root but not as a user. How do I correct that? 
> 
> Hey there. Easy as pie. Basically, what needs to happen is you need to change the permissions on the /dev/usb/tts/0 and /dev/usb/tts/1 nodes. ... Trick is you have to start your palm syncing to create the nodes. So, push the sync button, and while it's TRYing to get a connection use chown and chmod commands to properly set the permissions to something that allows your user account access. 

 

Yeah, I can do that but there has to be a better way. Actually, the nodes get setup as soon as I plug the usb cable into the zire72, I did:

#chgrp users /dev/tts/*

and let it go... there were actually 4 nodes, but I had set jpilot for /dev/usb/tts/1 and it sync'd as per the instructions at that point.

BUT... like I said, there has to be a way to have it get setup automagically with the proper permisions, I'll keep working on it and post back here if I get it to work "properly".

----------

## nealbirch

 *nealbirch wrote:*   

>  *Slack006 wrote:*    *nealbirch wrote:*   yay!
> 
> I can sync as root but not as a user. How do I correct that? 
> 
> Hey there. Easy as pie. Basically, what needs to happen is you need to change the permissions on the /dev/usb/tts/0 and /dev/usb/tts/1 nodes. ...  
> ...

 

Like I said, there is a better way if you have devfs, you need to edit the /etc/devfsd.conf file, and restart devfsd.

This is what I added to /etc/devfsd.conf (it works for me*(tm)):

# Manage Palm pilot stuff

LOOKUP          ^pilot$         CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink usb/tts/1 pilot

REGISTER        ^usb/tts/1$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname pilot PERMISSIONS root.users

REGISTER        ^usb/tts/1$     PERMISSIONS root.users 666

UNREGISTER      ^usb/tts/1$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink pilot

#

* the /dev/pilot symlink is setup because some programs look for that one, the permissions on startup aren't right, but I was able to sync my zire 72.using jpilot set to /dev/pilot, go figure. Since /dev/pilot links to /dev/usb/tts/1 and the permissions for that are correct, that is what matters I guess.

----------

## Slack006

Sounds right to me.   :Cool: 

----------

## nealbirch

I went out and bought the belkin usb-bluetooth adapter, I'll post how I get that to work when I get it up and running. The adapter was only $30 (after a $20 rebate), I couldn't resist the chance to get rid of one more cable!

----------

## _Nomad_

well... I just bought one as well and I was wondering if any of you have got it working. I've never had a pda before and I'm quite unfamiliar with how to get it up and running. Any help would be very appriciated.

Ohh... I might add that I've gotten the visor module to load but I don't get a /dev/usb/tts/0 or 1 I'm actually not getting any nodes...

when modprobing visor I get 

```
drivers/usb/serial/visor.c: Untested USB device specified at time of module insertion
```

I'm guessing that this should not be there...

EDIT: just concluded that those error messages were coming from me not having the device turned on...  :Embarassed:  ah well... we're all children in the beginning.

----------

## _Nomad_

ok. I've managed to get to the point to were I'm able to "communicate" with the palm via jpilot. However I'm getting error messages when trying to sync that says: 

```
****************************************

 Syncing on device /dev/pilot

 Press the HotSync button now

****************************************

Last Synced Username-->""

Last Synced UserID-->"0"

 This Username-->""

 This User ID-->0

Exiting with status SYNC_ERROR_NULL_USERID

Finished
```

I've tried to add a user but end up with:

```
root:/dev/usb/tts# install-user "daniel" 12345

   No $PILOTPORT specified and no -p <port> given.

   Defaulting to '/dev/pilot'

   Listening to port: /dev/pilot

   Please press the HotSync button now... Connected

   Palm user: Hz@Póÿ¿}@

   UserID:    0 
```

so have anyone of you gotten any further?

----------

## nealbirch

 *_Nomad_ wrote:*   

> ok. I've managed to get to the point to were I'm able to "communicate" with the palm via jpilot. However I'm getting error messages when trying to sync that says: 
> 
> ...
> 
> Exiting with status SYNC_ERROR_NULL_USERID
> ...

 

1: Did you setup the devfsd.conf file like I did to create a symlink to /dev/pilot? The man page on install-user isn't so hot but if you type 

#install-user -h

you get more useful info.

2: You should type the command as follows if you didn't setup the symlink to /dev/pilot:

# install-user -p /dev/usb/tts/1 -u <name (in quotes if space used)>  -i <userid>

otherwise, if you did set up /dev/pilot as in the previous hints you can leave out the "-p /dev/usb/tts/1" part, the program assumes the /dev/pilot link exists. A lot of programs do, which is why I set it up on my machine that way.

3: Did you hit the sync on the pilot just before you hit enter on the command line? That's what worked for me.

Still no bluetooth for me, though.

----------

## _Nomad_

well thank you...  That made it work... I'm gonna try installing silverscreen right away  :Very Happy: 

----------

